# Airbag Backpack for Splitboarding



## PlanB (Nov 21, 2014)

Read this:

The Best Avalanche Airbag Pack | OutdoorGearLab

Personally, I've only used the Black Diamond Halo. I've only ever activated the bag when I bought it, just to learn exactly how it works and how to reset it.

Like the salesman told me, if you ever have to use the bag in a real-world scenario, things have already gone very, very wrong - all you can do is hope to mitigate the disaster.

Good luck & be safe in the backcountry.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

I've had the Mammut P.A.S Ride 22l first (chose that one first cos I liked how the airbag protects your torso as well, opposed to the R.A.S airbags), and the Mammut system cos it has no pyrotechnic trigger. The 22l are on the tight side for day tours, but with good packing, everything I needed found its space. I had thought that the size is ok cos I only do day trips, but soon that prerequisite changed and I needed a bag for multi days...

Last season, I got a Pieps Tour Pro JetForce 34l. Bigger size to have enough space for multi day tours. Wanted a JetFirce over cartridge bag due to multiple reasons: first: travelling by plane with cartridges is a super PITA. I've only yet done an Euro flight with the JetForce, so don't know yet how much of a problem TSA will cause me with this one, but it can only get better than with the cartridge... so many rules and regulations connected to transporting them, each airline AND each country having other rules (e.g. only 1 can ce carried, only emptied and opened ones can be carried -> you've to find refill station first thing, which, for example do not exist in Japan). Plus, each time you've deployed, you've to refill the cartridge, which may lead one to think twice if you delpoy. That's the biggest advantage of the JetForce: deploy as often as you like, without the cartridge issue. You can exercise the deploy and re-packing. Plus, after a certain time, the airbag gets emptied automatically to give you more breathing space.

Considering the weight. Ah well... it's give and take and all about your personal risk x likelyhood of occurrence x damage vs effort threshold. I chose a big pretty heavy airbag system cos I don't mind the extra lbs too much. I try to look at the weight as sort of extra training . 

Best advice I can give: go to a shop and try both you're interested in. Check their features, if they have everything in the right place as you like, if they fit your body well and are comfy. 
Check how easily or how hard it will be to get the cartridges replaced or refilled at the spots you intend to ride.


----------



## hikeswithdogs (Sep 23, 2011)

I have the BCA Float 27, I was on a craigslist\ebay budget so options were limited but I wanted to stick with a compressed air inflation system since it's easy\convenient for me to have it filled locally.

Its a great bag, cumfy, has all the features I need(and more) fits all my gear for all day trips and the price was right.......I think I paid 250$(USD) unused without the air canister which I found online for like 75$

Good luck, 30L sounds about right for big day trips 27 is JUST enough space for everything I need including space to jam my skins when I switch over top ride mode.

Good luck and remember the no substitution for a good level one avy training course, good decision making and knowledge+technology is the best formula.


----------



## nickname55 (Feb 28, 2013)

Thanks guys. Since I do feel more safe with lighter gear I will give the mammut a try. The cartridge shouldn`t be an isssue, no travelling by plane is planed. Sadly theres no local shop selling airbag packs in august  So i have to order it online...hope it will fit my back well.
Great thing is that mammut brings out a new 3.0 airbag system next season, therefore some dealers selling the current models pretty cheap. 
(290€ for R.A.S + Backpack)
Next thing on my list- get another avy training course.


----------

